# NDA's Acai Berry and Plumeria



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone soaped these. A? D? I wanted to *play* with them a bit, but not if they're misbehavin.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I soap Plumeria from candle science(NO A-D to an off white) and from aroma haven, No A - No D


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Soaped the Plumeria from NDA tonight. Behaved beautifully. No A. I was so nervous--it has such a heady, perfumey, floral scent that I was sure I was gonna have soap-on-a-stick. LOL Won't be able to comment on D, as I added a bit of TD and filled it with pink and red shreds. Will update on how the scent holds. (I did use a bit more than normal...wasn't paying attention while I was pouring. :/ What a ditz!!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Denise if you love this scent I would love a sliver of the soap! I will pay your postage. I use NDA for a lot of stuff, not their fragance though, but if it's good I could justify buying from them. My Hawaii gal is looking for this scent for her line. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Denise bring me a chunk or sliver to sniff when you come over Wens to pick up babies : )


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

:eek :faint



SherrieC said:


> Denise bring me a chunk or sliver to sniff when you come over Wens to pick up babies : )


HUH? :really YOU are getting a phone call!! :rofl

dance:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh. No problem Vicki. I'm hoping the shreds don't throw off the scent too much. I noticed on the very end of one log, it doesn't have as many shreds...I'll send a bit of that. And I'll stick a q-tip sniffy in a bitty ziplock.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha, I am sooo mean to my friends. I got a new cell phone once from Florida, and since I knew she wouldn't Know the area code, I quick called Jonell, before my number ported in. Using a drawl, I asked if she had any Nannnnnnnies for sale, :rofl Oh the stiff tone she gave me. :rofl :laughcry


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

HAHA! Well, I was up half the night, couldn't sleep cuz you wouldn't answer your phone. :/ Wonderin' how many? Boys? Girls? What they look like? TEASER!! LOL
And now that ya mocked the does code of Honor....they won't kid for another three days! teehee. Silly girl.

Oh, I can just hear that conversation with Jo. Bet she gave ya an earful when she found out it was you. ROFL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Denise sent me a sliver of soap and a q tip sniffy! Thanks Denise. It is super nice, both in the soap but also OOB. Nice is I can just have the gal try the soap and the sniffy and see if she likes it!

So you had no problems sopaing it? Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Not a bit of trouble--and I was scared to death that being a floral it would seize. :/ It took a couple minutes with the stick blender to get it to thin trace and I added the shreds, stirred fast and got it poured. Thought it might start seizing as I was mixing in shreds/pouring, but I was able to pour without a funnel (pvc rounds).
Like I said--I can't comment on discoloration. I added about 1/2 teaspoon of TD to it. First time to use TD, so I don't know how much of a difference that actually makes. ??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well it smells wonderful!! Vicki


----------

